
Show HN: Weekendr.io – Curated Friday to Sunday Roundtrip Flights Under $300 - dbushy727
https://weekendr.io
======
wsgreen
Great to see you still working on this. Bummed that the blog has dropped off
at day 6. Looking forward to hearing more lessons from your journey.

